# ChatSystem für die Homepage



## Mircot (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo..

 kennt jemand ein gutes Free GPL Chatsystem für die Homepage? 

 Mfg Mirco


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2005)

Free GPL Chatsystem


----------



## Christopher Perrin (12. Oktober 2005)

Welche Sprache stellst du dir vor? Java, Flash?


----------



## Mircot (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich weis nicht was das beste ist und was mir überhaupt was bringt..

 ich habe nur PHP und mySQL zur Verfügung...


----------



## Christopher Perrin (13. Oktober 2005)

Also mit PHP und MySQL selber ist es möglich einen Sseeeeehhhhrrr primitiven Chat aufzubauen. Besser ist da Java oder sogar Flash. Also ich weiß das Java frei downloadbar ist. Bei Flash bin ich nicht sicher ob das nicht was kostet. Java ist für eienen Chat ausreichend. Flash ist grafisch meistens schöner. Also such dir aus was dir Besser gefällt.

Und btw.   ist dein Freund 

Mfg

Christopher (der heute Morgen etwas müde ist)


----------



## vop (13. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht ist das ja was?

http://manuel.kiessling.net/projects/software/arsc/

 vop


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. Oktober 2005)

Einen "seeeeehr" primitiven Chat mit Flash und PHP gibts z.B. hier (müsste allerdings um ein anständiges Login-System erweitert werden ).

Gruß
.


----------



## Grüner Goblin (13. Oktober 2005)

Christopher Perrin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Flash bin ich nicht sicher ob das nicht was kostet.


zum flash`n benötigt man ein programm.
Das meistverbreiteste ist Macromedia Flash. und das kostet (und zwar nicht wenig) allerdings gibts auch nicht so bekannte programme
(und deswegen auch billigere aber ob sie genauso gut san wie Flash von Macromedia.. ka)
 die man zum teil unter google findet. (obs auch freeware gibt bezweifle ich zwar aber ich bin ja nicht gott und weis alles).

es gibt allerdings die möglichkeit eine schüler lizens (fals du schüler oder student bist). diese ist um einiges billiger als es normal zu kaufen (allerdings weis ich nicht ob des noch geht war glaub mal so ne aktion von Macromedia da gabs des Studio MX 2004 (dreamweaver,flash,...)
für 99€


----------

